# Started using the new ACRA



## Aukai (Oct 21, 2021)

I got the R8 alignment pin out this afternoon, and got about half way through a pile of 316 SS gaff handles I need to drill out to 1/2". 1/4" pilot then 1/2" through hole, I did spin the 1/2" bit twice on the break through of the bottom hole.


----------



## Eyerelief (Oct 21, 2021)

Those handles look really nice.  Woul like to see one with the business end installed (and maybe a little fish juice on it)


----------



## Aukai (Oct 21, 2021)

HAHA, I fished or over 30 year part time commercial here, sold the boat awhile ago....I make the fishing bats too.


----------



## Eyerelief (Oct 21, 2021)

Those are handsome!  Well done


----------



## Aukai (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you...


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 21, 2021)

That mill is too clean !


----------



## Aukai (Oct 21, 2021)

It's making me crazy, but I still have a bunch to finish in the morning....


----------



## Aukai (Oct 22, 2021)

Well I finished the 40 hole procedure, the mill is clean, but will never be new again.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 22, 2021)

Where are your chips ?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 22, 2021)

Circular file, that just the floor, the rest is under the paper towels...


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 22, 2021)

OK , you know the motto here ............................................no pics , it didn't happen !


----------



## Aukai (Oct 22, 2021)

Check back to the last post one page back


----------

